# Chesapeake Steel Bridge Project (Dominion Bl.) Bike Access Threatened



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Bike and pedestrian access on the new Dominion Blvd. bridge in Chesapeake is seriously threatened. Despite strong support for bike/ped access from VDOT, the Chesapeake city council is trying to kill the inclusion of a multi-use path that would add a mere 4% ($16M) to the total cost of the project (~$400M). Eliminating bike/ped access would be a great blow to cyclists and pedestrians in Chesapeake, severing important connections and eliminating important routes.

Bruce Drees and the Tidewater Bicycling Association have prepared an article and position paper on the issue:

http://www.vabike.org/chesapeake-steel-bridge-project-dominion-blvd-bike-access/

This could turn out to be an important, precedent-setting issue, with statewide ramifications. Please keep an eye out for newpaper articles like the one referenced in the above article. Write letters and comments in support of the bridge, and in rebuttal to the anti-bridge, anti-bike comments. Those who can offer further help are encouraged to contact Bruce and the TBA (contact info at the end of the article).


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

It's hard to believe that with fuel prices the way they are, Chesapeake would be trying to limit bridge traffic to motor vehicles.

I suspect that enough public pressure, and VDOT encouragement, will sway them over. Sounds like it will be a fight, though.

Good luck with it.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yea. .*



mattotoole said:


> Bike and pedestrian access on the new Dominion Blvd. bridge in Chesapeake is seriously threatened.


It sucks we live in a ******* dominated state. I was appalled at the replies in the Virginian Pilot regarding this. I drive a 2006 BMW M3 so I pay PLENTY of tax to be on the road driving whatever I want.


----------

